# SDGM001 or SARX033



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay I'm going to get one of these. I know it's my decision and only I can make my own mind up, however I would like to know what you would do? The are both about the same size, quality, movement, bracelet. This is purely about what you think about the looks.

First up the SDGM001










Next the SARX033










Thanks in advance.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

weaselid said:


> Okay I'm going to get one of these. I know it's my decision and only I can make my own mind up, however I would like to know what you would do? The are both about the same size, quality, movement, bracelet. This is purely about what you think about the looks.
> 
> First up the SDGM001
> 
> ...


 Definitely my choice, love that dial. :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

SARX033 for me, mainly because of the darker hands, it might be a pain to see the hands on the SDGM001.
Ideal world would be SDGM001 with the SARX033 hands..... Bruce Bruce Bruce, say his name 3 times, and he may appear


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry......I voted with my feet. It's fantastic, really.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

001 for me...

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

SDGM for me, love the look of that dial


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like either purchase is on hold. I was very naughty yesterday and blew £1100 on a limited edition pan europ. Oops.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

reggie747 said:


> Sorry......I voted with my feet. It's fantastic, really.


 






weaselid said:


> Looks like either purchase is on hold. I was very naughty yesterday and blew £1100 on a limited edition pan europ. Oops.


 Well, there's only one answer to that.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Purchase back on and I have ordered the..... sarx033


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

weaselid said:


> Purchase back on and I have ordered the..... sarx033


 I doubt you'll be disappointed. Don't forget photos on arrival though :biggrin:


----------



## seikokiller (Nov 9, 2016)

That's the more sensible choice - can see potential legibility issues with the SBGM001, but that dial is just gorgeous. I'd have gone the other way I'm afraid.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

It was the block 'AUTOMATIC' that turned me off the SDGM001. Also the blue hands on the SARX033 that turned me on. 

Both are gorgeous though.


----------



## Ethel (Nov 11, 2016)

That SARX033 is absolutely gorgeous :swoon:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

weaselid said:


> Purchase back on and I have ordered the..... sarx033


 I've only just seen this, but that ^ is the correct answer :thumbs_up:

Looks great mate, wear it in health when it arrives.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Looks great mate, wear it in health when it arrives


 It's with parcelforce Coventry at the moment. Hope it arrives in Newcastle by Saturday. £147 customs to pay. You win some you lose some. :angry:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i'd have the non date version of either - the first one as previously mentioned without AUTOMATIC so subtly hinted at and the second one without those blue hands (probably unless they are properly blued and not just painted) .

on balance i prefer the dial texture of the first but both need slight modifications ...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> on balance i prefer the dial texture of the first but both need slight modifications ...


 Where's Bruce when you need him...?


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

weaselid said:


> It's with parcelforce Coventry at the moment. Hope it arrives in Newcastle by Saturday. £147 customs to pay. You win some you lose some. [IMG alt=":angry:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_06/angry.gif.41cfab1d9de81088a7ac8958f84e5147.gif[/IMG]


 If it's direct from Japan, you mostly lose... :laugh:


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

It's arrived.




























The photos don't do this watch justice. The quality of the case is superb. The dial is stunning and the hands look black 95% of the time.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice, sounds like you're beaming :thumbsup:


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

reggie747 said:


> Very nice, sounds like you're beaming :thumbsup:


 Yeah. Honeymoon period. Let's see in a month or two. That's the real test. I absolutely loved my Tudor Heritage Ranger for a week until I realised that even though it is lovely, it was 1000 quid lovely not 1500 quid lovely. To be honest I ended up resenting a watch that price having a 2824 movement. Silly I know.


----------



## Dilemma (Oct 3, 2016)

I have been considering importing the sdgm003. They look stunning, congratulations on your purchase !


----------

